# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  المسؤلية الطبية فى القاتون الليبى  !**المستشار سعد المصراتى مؤمن

## saad

أ. سعد المصراتي مؤمن.
مستشار بمحكمة استئناف الجبل الأخضر.
قبل الشروع في الكلام عن المسئولية الطبية يتوجب علينا أن نعرف في البدء ما معنى المسئولية بوجه عام.
فالمسئولية من المسألة وهو خطاب موجه إلى الإنسان المكلف عما يصدر عنه من الأقوال والأفعال وما يستوجب المؤاخذة فالمسئولية بهذا المعنى لا تخاطب غير الإنسان فلا مسئولية على العجماء من الحيوان والأشياء المادية الصماء لانعدام التكليف لديها وهو الإدراك والتميز(1).
أنواع المسئولية:
من وجهة النظر القانونية تنقسم المسئولية إلى نوعين:-
المسئولية الأدبية، والمسئولية القانونية وهذه الأخيرة تنقسم إلى مسئولية جنائية ومسئولية مدنية وفي إطار المسئولية المدنية يوجد نظامان لهذه المسئولية، المسئولية العقدية والمسئولية التقصيرية.
التشريع الإسلامي وتغطية المسئولية.
المسئولية المدنية حسب مفهومها المعاصر عرفها الفقه الإسلامي لكنه لم يصل إلى حد صياغة قواعد مستقلة بها في نطاقها العقدي أو التقصيري بل ظلت مختلطة بقواعد المسئولية الجنائية ومن ثم لم يصل الفقه الإسلامي إلى صياغة قاعدة عامة للمسئولية المدنية والتي هي (كل خطأ يسبب ضررا للغير يلزم من ارتكابه بالتعويض) إلا في نطاق الأموال وفي كتب الفقه الإسلامي الحديثة عرف الفقه الإسلامي المسئولية في جرائم الحدود كحد الردة وحد السرقة وحد الزنا وكذلك جرائم القصاص.
أهلية الكائن للمسئولية والجزاء(2)
تقرر الشرائع الحاضرة إن الكائن لا يعد أهلا لاحتمال المسئولية الجنائية وما يترتب عليها من جزاء إلا إذا توفرت فيه الشروط الآتية:-
1)	أن يكون إنسان فالحيوانات والنباتات والجمادات غير مسئولة عما تسبب من أحداث.
2)	أن يكون حيا فالتبعية الجنائية تسقط بموت المتهم أو المجرم.
3)	أن يكون عاقلا فالمجنون ليس مسئولا جنائيا.
4)	أن يكون المسئول قد بلغ سنا معينة(3) إلا أن من القوانين ما يقر المسئولة الجنائية للشخص المعنوي ومنها القانون الليبي(4).
5)	أن يكون فردا مشخصا فالمسئولية الجنائية لا تقع في القوانين الحديثة عل الهيئة والشخص المعنوي (الأسرة والشركة والنقابة والجمعية).
جماعية المسئولية:-
كانت العلاقة بين الناس بسيطة وواضحة وكانت المعدات والآلات المستعملة وإن بدا فيها الابتكار والإبداع بدائية بالمقارنة بما يعرف اليوم من تقدم العلوم والتقنيات الحديثة وكان الناس يقفون على قدم المساواة من حيث المعارف التي يتمتعون بها للدخول في علاقات مع نظرائهم من البشر والأهم من ذلك أن المخاطر التي كان يتعرض لها الناس لا تقارن بما هي عليه اليوم بفعل ما صنعه الإنسان من حضارة عظيمة لا من حيث حجمها ولا من حيث تسلسلها الذي لا ينقص فالكوارث والفواجع اليوم وبفعل ما صنعه الإنسان من حضارة عظيمة الخطر قابلة للتسلسل في حلقات يتضاعف فيها حجم الضرر عدة مرات وقد مس التطور القانوني للمسئولية ليواجه الحال الجديد ويتجنب المتغيرات التي تؤثر في عالم القانون ولقد حدث ذلك في عدة مجالات وبطرق مختلفة امتدت إلى أساس المسئولية ومن يقع عليه عبء التعويض وإيجاد مسئول عن تعويض الضرر في كل الظروف والأحوال ووظيفة المسئولية في حد ذاتها، فما معنى جماعية المسئولية.. ؟(5)
جماعية المسئولية تعني إلغاء الفردية من المديونية والمسئولية تجاه المضرور فالمدين بالتعويض في مواجهة المضرور لم يعد الفرد المخطئ بل هو المجتمع بواسطة عدة ذمم جماعية فالمسئولية أصبحت مسألة اجتماعية تهم الجماعة ولا يقتصر أثرها على المسئول وحده والجدير بالذكر أنه يمكن القول بشأن تطور المسئولية المدنية في تشريعات البلدان العربية بأن معظم هذه البلدان كانت تأخذ الشريعة الإسلامية أساسا في قوانينها حتى وقوعها تحت سيطرة الاستعمار الغربي الذي أخذ يفرض ثقافته القانونية وبالتالي حادت هذه التشريعات عن تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وأحلت محلها القوانين الغربية وكانت مصر أول دولة تقع فريسة لهذا فما يعرف بالتقنين المختلط عام 1875م، والتقنين الأهلي عام 1883م، وفي تونس التقنين التونسي سنة 1906م، والتقنين المغربي سنة 1913م، والقانون المدني الليبي سنة 1953م، والجزائري سنة 1965م(6)، وقد قطعت بعض البلدان العربية شوطا كبيرا للعودة للأصالة الإسلامية في تشريعاتها القانونية ومنها ليبيا ففي سنة 1969م شكلت لجان لإعادة النظر في القوانين القائمة وتعديلها بما يتفق مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وأخذ هذا التوجه يتعمق حتى الإعلان عن قيام سلطة الشعب في 2 مارس 1977 وإعلان القرآن الكريم شريعة المجتمع الليبي وعلى نهجها سار القانون المدني الأردني والقانون المدني العراقي والقانون المدني الكويتي.
وفي مجال المسئولية المدنية أخذ المشرع الليبي بالخطأ كأساس للمسئولية المدنية (عقدية أم تقصيرية) فقد جاء في نص المادة (166) مدني ما مفاده (كل خطاء سبب ضرر للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض) وعلى ما تقدم فأنني سأتناول المسئولية الطبية من الناحية الموضوعية والقانونية في التشريع الليبي والقوانين التي تحكم هذه المسئولية...
(1) المصادر ألاإرادية في القانون المدني الليبي – دكتور مصطفى عبد الحميد عباد – منشورات جامعة قار يونس ص 11.
(2) المسئولية والجزاء – دكتور علي عبد الواحد وافي – دار مصر للطباعة والنشر العجالة القاهرة طبعة 5 ص 8،9.
(3) راجع المواد 80 و 81 من قانون العقوبات الليبي.
(4) راجع المسئولية الجنائية للشخص المعنوي في القانون الليبي والأجنبي – دراسة مقارنة – محمود سليمان موسى الدار الجماهيرية للنشر طبعة 1985.
(5) في جماعية المسئولية المدنية – عمران إبراهيم حسين – منشورات جامعة قاريونس بنغازي طبعة 1991 ص 1،2،3.
(6) من أسباب مزاحمة القوانين الأوروبية للشريعة الإسلامية، (1) ضعف الدولة العثمانية، (2) محاكاة الدول الأوربية، (3) فرض الاستعمار لقوانينه، (4) تقاعس علماء الشريعة الإسلامية عن إعادة النظر في الأحكام الشرعية في ضوء التطورات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتي صاحبت الثورة الصناعية
فى القادمة,,,,,يتبع

----------

